# Mortuary Chapel, Vaynol Estate



## Rosemary (Jul 23, 2021)

Last weekend, I took a trip to Anglesey, I have working dogs, who need lots of exercise! 
I decided with the weather being tropical, that I would stay away from the tourist hotspots, and wander a little off the beaten track.
Across a field and into a woodland, I stumbled across this beauty! Completely unaware of its existence, I have since done some digging online and found some interesting information out on it.
Its actually the mortuary Chapel for the assheton Smith family.
It was built in 1880, in the style of Victorian revival gothic, and the architect was Henry Kennedy of Cardiff.
It is grade two listed, the current estate is contained within a seven mile boundary wall, that includes no less than thirty listed buildings.
Vaynol Hall was built in 1793 and extended during the nineteenth century. The owners were prominent slate quarry owners, and were the largest land owners in the area. The original Vaynol Hall became a farmhouse.
So this is the resting place of the assheton Smith family of vaynol Estate.
Apparently as far as I can gather the family memorials have been removed.
It has a pitched natural slate roof, in fish scale arrangement.
Colonnaded octagonal Bell Tower, and canted Chapel.
Rock faced masonry walls, with cut stone dressings.
Pointed arch gothic window's, with cut stone tracery and quarterfoil lights.
And absolutely incredible building, hidden deep in the woods.


----------



## Wrench (Jul 24, 2021)

That looks interesting, I assume you couldn't get in?

Thanks for posting and cracking history


----------



## Lavino (Jul 26, 2021)

Surely you could have got in through the massive hole in the door.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 3, 2021)

Very nice that


----------

